# GoPro video: Barracuda nonsense



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

soo sick, seen the pics on FB. go nolesss


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Awesome video


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Reality in The GULF.

Cool video. Welcome to the Gulf of Mexico. Home of the " If you are weak you will be KILLED & EATIN."

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*das wat im talkin bout*

VENGEANCE :2guns:
ive been doing research on the cigutera in cudas up here ... they are tasty-better than mackeral. From what i can gather, we are pretty safe no matter what in this area due to their diet of reef fish is not where coral bloom takes place -but to make it completely safe anything under 3 ft is on the menu.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

cool video!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Ozeanjager said:


> VENGEANCE :2guns:
> ive been doing research on the cigutera in cudas up here ... they are tasty-better than mackeral. From what i can gather, we are pretty safe no matter what in this area due to their diet of reef fish is not where coral bloom takes place -but to make it completely safe anything under 3 ft is on the menu.


+1. I had a friend a long time ago that used to keep cuda's in South Florida regardless of size. He told me he would fillet it and then feed some to his cat. If the cat got sick, he threw the Cuda away. If not, it was safe to eat. I don't know how safe that is but he wold swear by it.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great vid - what's the name of that song?


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*'Cuda*

Awesome video! We played around with a 'Cuda a couple of weeks ago and never could get one to hit. They are such a cool looking fish in the water. I like that video camera also. I am going to do some checking on that thing. It looks pretty neat. 

The song is "The Diary of Jane" by Breaking Benjamin. It is off the Phobia album. Great band with several great songs.:thumbup: If you don't listen to TK101 you probably never heard of them.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Sick vid and great song!!!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome vid! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Cuda fishing is as fun as any.If you ever get one to sky for you it is unbelievable. Great video and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Lil' Ti said:


> Cuda fishing is as fun as any.If you ever get one to sky for you it is unbelievable. Great video and thanks for sharing.


I know what you mean! We had two jumpers that reached about 8ft. Insane


----------

